# Gib? Or somewhere else?



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

I am researching (online) the history of a Castle class corvette, HMS Rushen Castle. In addition to the usual sources for research, such as books, the Internet and the National Archives, one of the marvellous bonuses of publishing one's research as it develops is the contact made by ex-crew members of the ship and their relatives, often with generous offerings of photographs and anecdotes.

I have attached one such offering to this post (sent to me by an ex-crew member's son) ... a photograph which states on the back "Rushen Castle - Gibraltar".

I published it on my website and someone queried whether this was a photo of Gib. I wrote to the Gib Govt Tourist Board and in their opinion this is "definitely not Gibraltar". They suggested it might be a Spanish or Italian port, with reference to the architecture of the buildings to the left.

Naturally I had been hopeful that what I had here was a photo of a good number of Rushen Castle's crew in 1944/45. From the Admiralty Movements Book, I know that the only "warm port" Rushen Castle ever visited was Gibraltar ... so if this is another port, it'll be another ship.

I have therefore agreed with the owner I would post the picture here and ask the most widely travelled audience on the Internet I know - can you help us identify the port?

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I am sure many members will agree that this is NOT Gibraltar. I am sure you will have your answer soon though.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bottom rh photo looks like a power station with cooling towers, might help someone on identification.


----------



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> Bottom rh photo looks like a power station with cooling towers, might help someone on identification.


Also, is there a fort/castle on a hill top left of the photo? Or is it merely a cliff face. The scan I hold does not permit any greater detail, I'm sorry to say.

(Thanks, Hugh, for confirming this is not Gib).


----------



## centaur (Dec 5, 2006)

My guess would be Naples. The two towers on the right look like the towers from the old Angevin Castle, (Castel Nuovo), right opposite the Molo Beverelo and the castle on the top of the hill could be the Castel St Elmo, offering stunning views across the city. If all this guesswork is correct, the ship would be moored opposite the area known as Mergellina - now a marina and HSC ferryport. I must stress that this is only a guess but an educated one.

Regards,

Charlie H


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

That looks very like Valetta in Malta.


----------



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Centaur and Tmac1720. Having looked at Google images, I think Centaur's "educated guess" has got to be the Firm Favourite. It would be great if someone else who also knows Naples could confirm his guess.

Thanks to everyone for your help ... if an answer was going to be got, this was the place.

Best regards

Lindsay


----------



## centaur (Dec 5, 2006)

Garovin, a fellow member is a sergeant in the coastguard in Naples. A PM or email to him might be of value. Seawolf is another 'local' - he lives in Ischia - an island in the gulf.

Regards,

Charlie H


----------



## anton aus tirol (Mar 14, 2006)

lindsayclubb,

It is Naples - Napoli. No doubt at all.

Regards

Anton aus Tirol


----------



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

anton aus tirol said:


> lindsayclubb,
> 
> It is Naples - Napoli. No doubt at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Anton. Garovin and Seawolf also confirmed it is Naples. I am v grateful to everyone who has helped ... where else on the Net could one go with a 60 year old photo like this and get such positive, friendly, accurate advice! Nowhere!!

Thanks again 

Lindsay


----------

